# Goats and WINTER



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I took some pictures this afternoon when I was outside. It's been really cold here lately (almost always below zero with windchills down to 40 below :GAAH: :snow: :mecry: o.k where's the brrrr smiley!?). Today it's a nice warm 25 degrees! (ABOVE zero ). Anyway, here are a few of the pictures:
Trillium, determined to get to the fence to visit me - even though she has to go through a 3 foot drift! Her legs can't even reach the ground  She's such a sweetie! I just love this little girl!  :hug: 









Here's Summer - who came to the fence through all the snow, but the camera waited to take the picture until she decided the snow was too deep for her:









Here's Summer thinking "I don't think I like all this snow!"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

poor things in all that snow! poor you with that COLD!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh I feel so sorry for them! Look how pitiful. I couldn't imagine living in temps like that. I hate 50s or below!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Stacey, it's more like: Poor us with the snow (we have to shovel!) and poor them with the cold (we have a heated house)! LOL But either way, poor both of us  It's much warmer today though - 35 degrees! It's mighty windy though. That makes it a bit colder.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

WoW goats do go out int he snow. I can nto get Pan to come out of the building he is staying in when there is snow ont he ground now. I have to carry him.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ugh, I hate the reminder. Ours just melted yesterday but we'll have more after the first of the year. Snow doesn't bother me as much as the 20 below temps though :hair: 

Trillium is a pretty little girl


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Mine don't like it when it is snowing but they will come after it stops to look around. They even came out for alittle bit when we had the below 0 windchills. The babies seem to be more adventurous than the older ones.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You can not get mine to go within 3 feet of where the snow starts - any of them - meaning all 20 - they look at me like "Oh HECK NO!"


----------

